# Chicks coming soon!



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

I have 9 straight run red broilers coming on May 3rd to a local Tractor Supply-like mom and pop store. 

I have 10 pullets and one future rooster coming here on the week of May 7th, from My Pet Chicken; they are layers (well, not the rooster). 

Two LARGE cardboard boxes are being set up with all the equipment: heat lamp, pine bedding over a plastic bottom with a layer of newspaper sandwiched in between. Feeders and waterers. There will be a wire mesh top on each of these boxes (one for the broilers, one for the layers.) 

I am ordering a chicken coop next Wednesday -- I've been into the place to ask questions and all, and delivery time is 4-6 weeks. This is for the layers and their rooster. The coop will have an outdoor run space, plus some electronet surrounding that space and their coop. The coop will be tall enough for me to stand in (to facilitate cleaning), and will have an epoxy floor. The coop will stand at least 8 inches off the ground (we get winter here). I also hope to get a chicken tractor for them, but I want one that is able to have nesting facilities as well -- even if they won't be laying eggs for awhile. 

The broilers will get a 6 x 10 chicken tractor, and will be surrounded by electronet fencing so I can let them roam a bit more during daytimes. They won't need a house/coop.

I live in western Massachusetts. Anything else I should be thinking of? 

I have starter feed for chicks, from Poulin Grain, although eventually I want to switch them to organic. No, I am not trying to go for organic certification, but I'd like to raise them reasonably so, for my own intent. 

Anything I may be overlooking? I may not have remembered to mention everything here. I want to do right by these birds! My first time with chickens!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi , congrats! I don't buy into organic. With me it's unmedicated or medicated. But I keep a bottle of Corid here for cocci because it's common.

they need to be predator proof especially at night. If it gets cold by you , you need a coop. And rain soaked birds can't keep themselves warm.

Tractors are pretty small especially for 20 chickens.

Your brooder sounds fine!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds great!! Welcome! Organic is great, you'll need corid, and other chicken medical supplies corid is the one you'll use most of all, um 1 tablespoon of vinegar in every gallon of water no more than a tablespoon they won't drink it, Mealworms when they get older! If they ever escape and you need them back in there pen just shake the bag and they'll come


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

Would you prefer medicated or unmedicated for general chick starter feed?

There would be two tractors (both with roofs): one for the broilers and one for the layers. So, 9 and 11 birds each.



seminolewind said:


> Hi , congrats! I don't buy into organic. With me it's unmedicated or medicated. But I keep a bottle of Corid here for cocci because it's common.
> 
> they need to be predator proof especially at night. If it gets cold by you , you need a coop. And rain soaked birds can't keep themselves warm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the pointers!!!

When would I start them on the touch of vinegar in their water?



Steinwand said:


> Sounds great!! Welcome! Organic is great, you'll need corid, and other chicken medical supplies corid is the one you'll use most of all, um 1 tablespoon of vinegar in every gallon of water no more than a tablespoon they won't drink it, Mealworms when they get older! If they ever escape and you need them back in there pen just shake the bag and they'll come


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I personally do not use anything with chick's but their food and water. No vinegar, no probiotics, etc. The food has all they need. I usually use unmedicated and have Corid on hand. I think it's because medicated feed is a preventative not a guarantee. Some people may think their sick chick can't possibly have Coccidiosis if they are on medicated feed. They can get it anyway.
Make sure they have clean water .

My rule of thumb with adult chickens is 10 chickens should have at least a 10 x 10 foot pen. I could add a few more chickens to that if they are allowed to free range almost daily. But that's me.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks. Each set of chickens will also have 25' x 25' of electronet outside their housing (probably not squared off) which they will access nearly every day. The roofed tractor will be moved every 1 - 3 days.

The layers will have that coop (winter especially) but they will have a tractor, too. And they will start in the coop -- well after they are old enough to. In winter I know I can't use the electronet, or tractor them, so I will come up with additional permanent fencing beyond the run that is attached to the coop.

I do plan to use unmedicated foods. I will pick up the Corid to have on hand.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your setup sounds great! I should put my netting to good use. 
I like having Corid on hand because chicks get sicker so fast and cocci is so common.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I prefer unmedicated, the only reason I use vinager in the water is when they are outside and it keeps mold from growing on the inside


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay... My first lot of babies arrived today! 8 of 9 survived, and the feed store noted this. The 8 are doing well, eating and drinking. One bird is a bit small but seems very vibrant and willing to drink and eat. (Is there a size difference based on gender? - these are my meat birds so straight run.)


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations on your new flock! Everything sounds good, I like how prepared you are, so many people think they can just throw them in the yard during the day and put them in the garage at night. I use apple cider vinegar with my birds, 2 Tablespoons in a gallon of water, they like the sweeter more apple flavor over white (distilled) vinegar and will drink it readily. 
It sounds like you are all set to go and now you have your babies, I'm sure you will love being a chicken parent!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Glad you got 8 nice chicks. I don't think size matters sometimes.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had 2 chicks hatch Easter Sunday.One was normal size,one was small.A month later,they are just about the same size.Don't get attached to them or you won't be able to eat them.I've kept chickens for almost 18yrs and I still can't eat them.I have a bunch that are free loaders,perfect for freezer camp,but my conscience won't let me.Guilt will ruin your appetite.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone, and i enjoy my 8 little chicks, and today they started showing teensy wing feathers, which we didn't see yesterday. 

They like tossing the pine shavings into the water, and I suspect this will happen more and more as they grow. 

People keep asking me what I plan to name them, and... I am NOT naming them. Collectively, "tasty morsels", so I don't forget they are broilers. 

Definitely the non-medicated feed. Right now water without the apple cider vinegar, but when I do put them outside, is the apple cider vinegar with the "mother" better, or not? (I use both in my kitchen.)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't use ACV in my waterers.What does mother have to do with ACV?Never noticed or seen that,now I'm curious.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Artemis_MA said:


> Thanks everyone, and i enjoy my 8 little chicks, and today they started showing teensy wing feathers, which we didn't see yesterday.
> 
> They like tossing the pine shavings into the water, and I suspect this will happen more and more as they grow.
> 
> ...


usually the mother is better because without it, the vitamins tend to decay in the acid.

"tasty morsels" hahaha funny stuff

yes, the pine shavings in the water will always be a thing. I have put their waterer in the corner on a puppy piddle pad in hopes of avoiding the shavings in the water but...nope, they literally carry them from one side of the cage to the water and drop them in and then fish them back out, I'm guessing it's a form of entertainment?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Put some bricks together and put the water on that, it keeps the shavings out once they get big enough. For now take a small plate and turn it upside down and put the waterer on top


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Put some bricks together and put the water on that, it keeps the shavings out once they get big enough. For now take a small plate and turn it upside down and put the waterer on top


oh yeah! I have done that in the past, I'll have to do that now, thx for the reminder Maryellen!


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

I just found a good leftover bit of wood (pine, untreated), and the waterer is now on top of that. We will see how this works!

PS, today I discovered two of the birds had "butt plugs", which I just removed. I certainly suspect they'll be happier! (I'd be!)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The technical term is pasty butt.I know it sticks like paste.I actually had my first case this year.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

Just an update:

I got my laying birds on Monday, they're lovely! All survived. There's one small one, but she is a go-getter so I think she'll be fine. (I think she's a she... I did ask for one Wyandotte cockerel... one chance out of three that she's a he...)





  








Chick-layer All May9-labelled




__
Artemis_MA


__
May 12, 2018




The new laying birds. One day after arriving to their new home.






The other birds are growing by leaps and bounds, and drinking and eating well.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

PS: "Pasty Butt" -- sounds accurate. 

They seem not to have it right now...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The only thing I can say about pasty butt is soften it up with warm water before removing because their skin will tear easily and that could be fatal.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

chickenqueen said:


> The only thing I can say about pasty butt is soften it up with warm water before removing because their skin will tear easily and that could be fatal.


Thanks, Chickenqueen....

Those birds I mentioned earlier - it wasn't stuck on hard, and as of now, none of the first batch (meat birds) have a return of pasty butt.

This morning I discovered two of the new birds (the layer batch) had pasty butt. One was that poor little bird that is way smaller than any one else, it came off easy, but the other bird seems more stuck on so I did leave it. Definitely afraid to TUG. Glad I followed my instinct and did not do that!

I thank you, I will go back down and do it with warm water for her.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If it keeps happening to the same chicks try a little petroleum jelly to prevent sticking.Good luck!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Cause of pasty butt is too much heat, stress, overcrowding. Put electrolytes in the water (chick electrolytes) and adjust the heat source


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just snip off the pasty feathers.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

In each batch of chicks (broiler batch and layer batch): it was originally two birds each. One of each is now completely free of the condition, including that tiny one in the layer batch. One of each batch still has the condition. None of the other birds seem affected. Okay, off to find some petroleum jelly!!) 

For now, I know the birds aren't overcrowded, this will change as they grow. 

The eight broilers are currently in a large cardboard box that once held a large toilet (how appropriate, considering how often they dirty it!) and the 11 layers are in a box that once held a chest freezer (not, in their case, appropriate...) I am planning on getting a second box for the broilers and splitting them up, since they are indeed rapidly getting larger.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

seminolewind said:


> I just snip off the pasty feathers.


The condition doesn't seem to have reached their feathers as of yet. Just all around the bunghole.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's a dirty job but someone has to do it.I like the freezer box for the meat birds,very appropriate.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Overcrowding and too hot causes pasty butt, so try to split everyone into three containers


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Hi , congrats! I don't buy into organic. With me it's unmedicated or medicated. But I keep a bottle of Corid here for cocci because it's common.
> 
> they need to be predator proof especially at night. If it gets cold by you , you need a coop. And rain soaked birds can't keep themselves warm.
> 
> ...


We use could to as for our food my parents work with pigs and left over food-100 gallons a turn usually they are also free range so they get plenty to eat


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

I ment we use corid to


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

The broiler chicks managed to knock over their gallon water container sometime today. I'd just changed out all their litter, too. Little buggers! Fixed, replaced, and hopefully better centered so they won't do that again!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Do you have perches for them?They like to perch off the ground and will jump on and of all day.It gives them something but the feeder and waterer to jump on.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks, good idea. I'll put something together for them.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

The broilers have now gotten so big that I've divided them up as of the middle of this past week... 5 in the original box, 3 in a new, slightly smaller, box. I'm changing out litter every other day, and changing which birds are with which birds at that time, so that when they do go out to the tractor, and they're all together again, they still know each other. 

They seem happy with this idea. 

I have another fresh box set up on reserve for once the layers outgrow a good space in their freezer chest box, so I can do something similar with them, too. It is simply amazing how "meat birds" have been bred to outgrow heritage breeds. And mine aren't even Cornish Cross.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you going to be able to butcher them and eat them?After 17 yrs of raising chickens,I still can't eat mine.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

I think I can. The broiler birds are not going to be good sturdy birds for a long lifespan.


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a question about bedding you said pins shavings in the first post can I go under my pine trees to gather needles and use them for the chicks


----------



## Beowulf (Jun 26, 2018)

Congrats. I have two new chicks also . my lovely brahmas.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a question about bedding you said pins shavings in the first post can I go under my pine trees to gather needles and use them for the chicks 

No... Needles are not the same as the shavings from the tree itself. Needles aren't absorbant, and probably aren't all that comfortable, either.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I use pine needles from under the trees all the time for my chickens, they work fine for me. DO NOT USE THEM FOR DUCKS! Ducks eat them and they puncture their organs and make them bleed internally, I lost 2 ducks from that. but the chickens don't seem to be interested in eating them so it works. My chickens prefer the needles to the shavings especially in the summer because there is more air circulation through them so the wet dries up faster, less parasite problems and because of the air circulation, it's not as hot to lay in. But that is just my experience with them. Oh, if you do decide to use them, make sure you only use the dry brown ones or they can get moldy.


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

Two of my Silkies( Elsa white) and (Bella brown) each hatched their first chick today. They are so cute and tiny.


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

Shorty22366 said:


> Two of my Silkies( Elsa white) and (Bella brown) each hatched their first chick today. They are so cute and tiny.
> View attachment 30282
> View attachment 30284


One more chick hatched today


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Adorable!


----------

